# Loud Canister...How to remedy?



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a Jebo 828 canister filter with 300 gph flow. I got it for a steal of craigslist, but now I have a question I need answered. This filter is LOUD!!! It's in a tank with sand substrate, but that isn't it, because even after a cleaning (including the impeller) and running it in a bucket of clean water, it's still loud. So I've come to the conclusion that i need to replace the impeller. It looks old and very worn...could this be the cause of the problem? Also, where would I be able to get a replacement? I need this fixed rather soon, because, since my room is also the guest room...most people don't enjoy the sounds of noisy filters...'oh don't worry, just step over these cords, squeeze past this stand, and don't mind the wet floor...and what's that sound? it's just my filter...yes it runs 24/7.' lol
Anyway...thanks in advance,

Manoah Marton


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.jeboaquarium.com/Contact%20Us.htm


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like you are well on the way to a fix. The impeller is the only real moving part so if it is not water splash noise, the impeller is almost certainly it.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweet...I'll contact them and order that new part. 
Thanks,

Manoah Marton


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

After you fix that put the canister on a mouse pad it helps with the vibration noise from the canister sitting on wood.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Good idea. I currently have it in a type of tray, and then the tray is on the carpet. The filter's currently on a 20 long ( I know, but i believe in OVER filtration :lol: ) and it couldn't fit in the stand...thanks for the tip!

Manoah Marton


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Another small tip if you feel like a bit of insurance. I place the canister in a plastic tray and put a water alarm in the tray. The water alarms are made for places like around the water heater ,etc. They cost in the range of $10 and let out a loud scream if there is water on them. I feel it is worth $10 to know I will know it before the tub runs over. Canister hoses,o-rings and such can get a leak and if it soaks the carpeting and up into the sheetrock-- I just don't want it to happen.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

There...I think this is it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/JEBO-828-838-Replac ... 518e76cb18

I just quickly took apart my filter (got to love it, you can do that without disturbing the fish) to see if my impeller looks like that (it does), so I'll probably order that shortly. Then...I'll find a mousepad and do that little vibration tip (thanks again).
Thanks for your help.

Manoah Marton


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Just FYI for anyone who has one of these filters...
I bought the new impeller for around $20, and unfortunatly, it did just about nothing. So I was very ticked at buying an expensive part and having it do nothing. So...I thought I'd check it out myself. I took apart the filter, and saw, to my disbelief, the problem. The design of this filter is HORRIBLE!!! Maybe it's all filters, but...in this tank they have the impeller leaning downward on a plastic piece with holes cut out of it for water flow. What happens when you have a piece of plastic moving at high speeds leaning against another piece of non-moving plastic? Loud, annoying vibrations! So what I did, is took a piece from the old impeller, cut it to make a small ring, then placed that between the impeller, and plastic. The effect is dramatic. The noise was at around 8-10 for loud filters, and is down to around 2-10. Just thought I'd share that experience.

Manoah Marton


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I not familiar with that brand and filter but something sounds wrong. I would look for a diagram showing an exploded view of the impeller area. I'm guessing there should be a bushing or rubber tip to hold the impeller off the plastic. Sounds like too poor a design to be true. Used filters have a way of having things missing. Maybe that was why so cheap? Just a thought.

I found this drawing which might tell you if you are missing any parts?

http://www.reef-aquarium.co.uk/pdf/external-bio-filter.PDF


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

PfunMo, nice find on the filter instructions! =D> I've been looking for them as a reference for people that can't find the instructions. Gee whiz, I thought the Eheim instructions were poorly translated to English but I have to say, Jebo wins hands down. :lol:

I also agree that it may be missing a bushing, usually rubber, to hold the shaft properly.

Manoah, next time you have the filter apart, snap a couple of pictures of the impeller, shaft and impeller cavity/cover and post them. I find it easier to help troubleshoot issues with actual pics.

Dee


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I see. Maybe that's why it was 20 bucks! But don't you think the guy who sold me the new impeller would have added that rubber piece? Grrr. Maybe I can make one. That is really annoying though. I think with the correct piece, the noise problem could be solved 100%. I'm gonna look on ebay.
Thanks for everything, and I'll get pics. of the filter next time it's apart...(might not be for a while, as the calvus in that tank are spawning...and I don't want to disturb them.)

Manoah Marton


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The impeller is normally sold separately from the impeller shaft and bushings, at least on Eheim filters. Of course this is assuming your filter has the same parts.

Edit, the Jebo website shows the impeller comes with the shaft and bushings so I don't know what exactly you got for $20.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Only thing I got was the impeller. I got it from an LFS that sold JEBO parts. Dang. Maybe he'll give me the ring too. Also, this can't be much different than a rubber washer, commonly sold at hardware stores. If I can just find the right size...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No, it is not a washer. There are 2 rubber bushings that slip onto the ends of the impeller shaft.

This is what you should have received. http://www.jebostore.com/Jebo_835_Repla ... p/8xxi.htm

If you didn't get the impeller assembly shown above for the $20, I'd question the seller or see if he has the correct parts.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, that's what i did get. the thing is that the one on the end slips on the OTHER side of the cover, rendering it useless for noise-erradication. what i needed was something to protect the cover from the propeller. what i made seemes to be working okay. open up darkside's link and look at i believe #26. that's what i'm missing.
well, i seemed to have found a fix to this problem, but I'm going to ask the LFS owner who i bought the impeller from if he can give me that part. but, honestly, it's just a rubber washer in the end...

mm


----------

